# Reputation reference, Buying Dog RISING S k9



## LawrenceLiu888 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello, 

Has anyone ever heard or have any first hand information about Rising S k9? 

risingsk9.com

I would like to purchase a dog from them and am just making sure there are no horror stories out there as many of these sites have. 


Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow

"She is an IPO-2 certified protection dog with extraordinary protection skills in addition to her obedience skills."


Nice Description of the protection routine...
"She will only attack on command from her handler and only her handler can call her off. Once the attacker has been stopped and her handler has called off her attack; Casa will also stay at full attention while aggressively barking only inches from the attacker in order to keep control of the attacker until help arrives."


*CASA IS FOR SALE: $46,500*

That is insane. What a rip off.


Are you buying for PPD? If so, I would make sure the dogs were actually trained in real life scenarios for PPD and not just IPO, which is a sport and breed test in a fairly controlled environment.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LawrenceLiu888 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone ever heard or have any first hand information about Rising S k9?
> 
> ...


Welcome!

research, Research, *RESEARCH*! 

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*Which "Type" of GSD are you looking for? German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide 

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

Here are some good reading materials!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder-4.html

German Shepherd Guide - Home

Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Do a lot of research!!!! Just because something costs more, doesn't mean it's better. It just means there was someone out there willing to pay for it. 

Are you looking for an already trained dog, puppy, green dog, PPD, sport prospect, family companion?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

A direct quote from the owner of Rising S:


> The industry is saturated with mis information


I think he wisely makes the case for shopping around, meeting more people, and seeing more dogs.


----------

